# Anyone know anything about this label: BFO (Radio Nederlands)?



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

https://www.discogs.com/label/220598-BFO

I have a few very interesting things from this label, but the back catalog on Discogs is incomplete. Does anyone know where I can see a complete catalog? Or does anyone happen to have a disc not listed on there as have I?

I have BFO A-2, "Aspects of Chamber Music from the Netherlands Vol. 2", and I also have BFO A-11, which is "Lex van Delden - Aspects of Chamber music from the Netherlands", neither of which are listed on Discogs.

And I love these CDs, hence my curiosity about this label. It appears to be a sub-label of Radio Nederland, but other than that I can find no other information.

If anyone has another disc missing from this list, please let me know! :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pretty obscure label, so it seems.

Sorry to disappoint (no help) but bumping the thread may be a help.

At least I can say, Hello fellow Detroiter.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Did you see this link?

https://www.bgo-records.com/


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> Did you see this link?
> 
> https://www.bgo-records.com/


That's BGO, a not related label.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, I searched specifically in Dutch for you, but even so, I can't find more info. I also don't think I have any BFO CD's myself.


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok, I think I've figured it all out.

I got a copy of "A 17" and it had a back catalog listing in the booklet:


Also, I've determined that BFO is succeeded by the label NM Classics.
https://www.discogs.com/label/52273-NM-Classics

The first 20 releases on NM are reissues of the BFO catalog and have corresponding catalog digits. Also NM seems to carry on the very same mission as BFO, of releasing primarily dutch composers with a focus on chamber music.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah, NM Classics! I have a number of those!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

So do I. An interesting label.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Thank goodness you found it, good luck .


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Melvin said:


> ...... primarily dutch composers with a *focus* on chamber music.


Is that a bad pun?


----------

